# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Assistive technology >  IBM Multi-Purpose Eldercare Robot Assistant (IBM MERA), Watson-enabled application designed to help assist the elderly and their caregivers, IBM Research, Yorktown Heights, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - IBM Research

Contributors:

Rice University

Sole Cooperativa

IBM Accessibility - ibm.com/able

----------


## Airicist

"IBM Research and Rice University Explore Watson-Powered Robot Aimed at Aiding Elderly and Caregivers"
- New “Aging in Place” Research Environment in Austin Investigates How Cognitive Computing May Transform Eldercare 
- IBM and Italian Healthcare Provider Sole Cooperativa to Study How Internet of Things Can Improve Senior Housing Facilities

December 8, 2016

----------

